# Central Oregon/North-Central California pics 2013



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Some summer adventures with Putnik (white), Django (Alpine spots) and the new goat Zoki (bearded with broken horn who I purchased while traveling and kind of got thrown into life on the road/wilderness rather instantly - poor guy!). They all did great, younger goats carrying just lightweight bulky things with new goat (5 years old) carrying 30-35 pounds. Plus some short day hikes without packs and leisure times in mountain meadows. My 81 Toyota pickup held up and none of us got poisoned or attacked or eaten (except for Zoki and I getting into a wasp or hornet nest - THAT sucked and luckily I only got stung once but he got it in several places). My entire lower leg swelled up for a few days and it hurt like hell! I also got a few bruises (and so did the dog) from having to live with these guys while introducing the new goat (who is the snuggliest goat I've ever had and he stuck to me like glue), but we all survived and we're back in SF now (sadly). What a summer! Lots of photos so they may come in two or three posts


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

and more...


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

And the rest.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats a handsome crew. Did you change the name of the one goat-- Wasn't his name Legion or something? I love the new goat's color and long hair... Lots of character.

Tell about where you were hiking. Somewhere close to home in SF area?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL close. He was Legions lil buddy and 3/4 brother. His name was Darius  Love the pictures and am glad you are out enjoying the wild. Finding it hard to fine time to leave the farm other then a morning of fishing here and there... Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

CHarlie Horse - Actually I wanted to buy Legion when I went to get this goat because he was so impressive, but of course his daddy wouldn't sell him  But Django does just great out on the trails and his sense of curiousity and adventure scare me sometimes (like climbing down over cliffs, please don't fall!! - you know, being a goat and acting like he's cliff-walked his entire life). I love the other new goat's hair too, he has a main and shaggy britches, although for packing that hair on the back legs gets matted and I have to brush it, but that's fine. His horns are messed up because someone put bands around them to try and cut off the circulation, so one is broken off shorter and the other one has indentations.

The areas these photos were taken was Deadfall Lakes and Mt. Eddy near Weed, California - up near Three Fingered Jack (mountain) near Sisters, Oregon - and some other lakes we packed into outside of Bend, Oregon.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

There are many many trails all over the hills and mountains near San Francisco, and it's beautiful, but sadly for me I cannot take the goats hiking on them because of poison oak. It grows like nuts here and I am so sensitive to it that if a goat (or dog) unknowingly touches it and then I touch them, I get it. Badly. Last time I got it from my dog my eye swelled shut and face swelled up and blistered, and I just can't take the chance. That's why I go to the high elevations to hike. Closest place for me here is the Sierra Nevada about 3 and a half hours away (with no traffic). At least there is a huge 80 acre field here I can take them in for walks and snacks


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Great trip pics! Love the area and your boys. What pack set up are you using? I like those.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got two saddles and pads (the ones with the extra rigging and extra belly strap) from Butt-Head Packgoats - but the panniers and other saddle were all craigslist stuff so I have no idea. The green and purple are zippered panniers which I got for 20 bucks a set (with the saddles!!! - incredible score!), and the red panniers I have no idea, they are kind of simple but in a way I liked them and how they hang better. I guess the higher ones (zippered) would be better for going off-trail a lot and I like them for the lighter fluffy stuff.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Love the pic's, thanks for sharing! Your dog looks so proud with his pack!


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Putnik looks so happy! They ALL look happy! Beautiful photos & they remind us of why we love our goats & love taking them to beautiful wild places!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes I love spending time with them out there and watching them explore and eat yummy forage  Although not a good idea trying to pick wild blueberries and huckleberries with them - too much competition!


----------

